# new score.



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well picked up two 5 packs of some sticks I know I loved in the past. I can already tell it was trouble for me to get back into this hobby. I'll be happy once I get a decent selection aging again. Bolivar Cofradia double corona and La Gloria Cubana Maduro Churchills.


----------

